# Seen this seller at Eba...always so sexi lol



## manuelvilla (Dec 14, 2017)

This guy always post a bunch of goodies and also postes his girl in very sexi pics..

Lol and more lol


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 14, 2017)

She ain't no Selma Hayek.


----------



## halfatruck (Dec 14, 2017)

one reason to not look at the items.......:eek:


----------



## abe lugo (Dec 14, 2017)

they been at it atleast 5-6 years if not more.


----------



## bikemonkey (Dec 15, 2017)

I need the seller's name and contact info for...research purposes


----------



## Saving Tempest (Dec 15, 2017)

No pedals at all in the first pic. Just two balloon...tires. Yeah, that's it.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Dec 15, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> She ain't no Selma Hayek.




She wishes...


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 15, 2017)

manuelvilla said:


> This guy always post a bunch of goodies and also postes his girl in very sexi pics..
> 
> Lol and more lolView attachment 724713 View attachment 724714





Is that a he or a she ??
If a she why does “ she” have a towel hanging out her a........!! Lol 
Rather look at old rusty bikes.  
Thanks for showing this now I know what postings to avoid on Ebay.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 15, 2017)

@manuelvilla , you sure you’re not that seller? Just kiddin.


----------



## partsguy (Dec 15, 2017)

Ewwwww


----------



## manuelvilla (Dec 15, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> @manuelvilla , you sure you’re not that seller? Just kiddin.





If that girl were mine i would be in a romantic date not showing her to all guys lol and more lol..

Shes hot and the seller is crazy lol


----------



## manuelvilla (Dec 15, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> She ain't no Selma Hayek. [/QUOTE
> 
> Salma hayet is a hot mexican lady that has some bad movies but shes soooo beautiful...


----------



## manuelvilla (Dec 15, 2017)

New pic..

Im loving this lady..
Lol


----------



## phantom (Dec 15, 2017)

They been around at least ten years that I know of....I think they are in Marina Del Ray, CA.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 15, 2017)

manuelvilla said:


> If that girl were mine i would be in a romantic date not showing her to all guys lol and more lol..
> 
> Shes hot and the seller is crazy lol



Yeah, me too!


----------



## manuelvilla (Dec 15, 2017)

phantom said:


> They been around at least ten years that I know of....I think they are in Marina Del Ray, CA.



Next place to take vacations lol


----------



## SHO2010 (Dec 15, 2017)

She kinda looks like Pam Grier from back in the day.


----------



## phantom (Dec 15, 2017)

SHO2010 said:


> She kinda looks like Pam Grier from back in the day.



I was thinking more like Rosey Grier


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 15, 2017)

I could so blow the lid off this one....


but I won't!

(-)   (-)
    c
    0


----------



## phantom (Dec 15, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> I could so blow the lid off this one....
> 
> 
> but I won't!




So could I if I wanted to go back through my old e bay purchases and/or pay pal payments.


----------



## hoofhearted (Dec 15, 2017)

*
Who .. oh, Who will dare to blow the lid offa this one ?
C'mon, now ..... curious minds out here .... 

I think this guy would blow the lid off ... but waaay too big ...

Gonna need a bigger lid  ........




 
*


----------



## sccruiser (Dec 15, 2017)

Bob U,  stop leaving us hanging on this one ! Gives us the dirt  !!  LOL.


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 17, 2017)

sccruiser said:


> Bob U,  stop leaving us hanging on this one ! Gives us the dirt  !!  LOL.




Honestly ?  Can't do it....would ruin the guy for good!


----------



## Artweld (Dec 21, 2017)

sccruiser said:


> Bob U,  stop leaving us hanging on this one ! Gives us the dirt  !!  LOL.



Brought a few items from him VETTSTR on ebay, good luck 

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## 5760rj (Dec 26, 2017)

Artweld said:


> Brought a few items from him VETTSTR on ebay, good luck
> 
> Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk



hey could we do this on Cabe and get away with it?


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 26, 2017)

5760rj said:


> hey could we do this on Cabe and get away with it?



My wife would scare potential buyers away.


----------



## 5760rj (Dec 26, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> My wife would scare potential buyers away.



Come on, somebody must have a hot sister or cousin that would be up for it, no mistress please to many legal snags.......


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Dec 26, 2017)

5760rj said:


> Come on, somebody must have a hot sister or cousin that would be up for it, no mistress please to many legal snags.......



Maybe I’ll don a Speedo and give it a try, stay tuned...


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 26, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Maybe I’ll don a Speedo and give it a try, stay tuned...




Just make sure you wear a different color speedo than vincev's so we'll know who is who.


----------



## 5760rj (Dec 26, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Just make sure you wear a different color speedo than vincev's so we'll know who is who.[/QUOTE
> 
> with all this Coming Out and wearing revelling swimwear, I hope somebody doesn't suggest a Cabe member 12 month swimwear calendar


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 27, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Maybe I’ll don a Speedo and give it a try, stay tuned...



I'm not liking where this is going...


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 27, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Maybe I’ll don a Speedo and give it a try, stay tuned...




That's one way to keep people from buying your stuff! 
The comment about your wife cracked me up too!


----------



## bike (Jan 2, 2018)

hey if you are 20s-30s maybe not your cup of tea-- wait till you are old and fat............


----------



## manuelvilla (Jan 2, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> My wife would scare potential buyers away.



Lol and moreeee lol


----------



## manuelvilla (Jan 2, 2018)

If i posted my girl to sell some parts or a bike i would get a kick ass lol...

Have a greeeaaaaat new year buddies..


Love all guys.. (Im Not gay lol) but yoy are like my family...

Hugs and respect


----------

